# Filters_Brush_actions_etc etc for Photoshop



## Krishnan (Sep 12, 2005)

PhotoShop Plugins, Filters, Brushes, Actions & Gradients 
It's amazing as to the amount of time and effort that people put into making plug-ins, filters, actions, brushes and such and then make them available to whomever wants them at no cost. All of the following are the "best of the best" and each one has received the highest rating from Adobe, and they are all free. I do not think that there are many items out there, that you have to pay for, that are better than the following... 

AlphaWorks 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for quickly removing black or white values and making the region transparent. There are 6 different options for you to choose from, depending on the type of image you are working on (colour photo, mono photo, lineart). It requires the use of "layers" so remember the effect must be applied to an image that is on a layer above the background in order for it to work. 
Download (136.7kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/alpha.zip 

ColourWorks 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 20 effects for modifying image colour values in various ways. You can use them for subtle correction of your digital photos and CG graphics, or experiment with the more dramatic transformations that are available. Although quite basic these filters can be handy for use on a regular basis. 
Download (163.6kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/colour.zip 

EdgeWorks 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 20 effects for creating dramatic edge and colour modifications. They are best used when experimenting with intense photo transformations for a highly stylized look. They are also handy when creating texture effects. 
Download (165.1kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/edge.zip 

ScreenWorks 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 30 individual filters for creating various screen/mesh patterns. It provides you with a quick way to add small detailed and repetitive texture overlay effects to areas of your image in one easy step. The single slider setting gives you the option to add the chosen pattern on top of your image, or make the layer background white. 
Download (150.7kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/screen.zip 

EmbossWorks 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 20 effects for producing various quick and easy embossing styles. 
Download (225.4kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/emboss.zip 

SwapShop 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 15 effects for switching the colour values in your images. Useful for experimenting with interesting combinations and creating surreal results. 
Download (148.1kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/swapshop.zip 

MasterBlaster 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 20 effects for "blasting" intense colour into your images. Ideal for when you need to add dramatic impact to your photos or artwork. 
Download (155.4kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/blaster.zip 

Mezzy 
A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in containing 15 effects for creating a selection of grain and mezzo styles. 
Download (155.9kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/mezzy.zip 

Hi-Spot 
Digital Film FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for high-contrast B&W effects. It will not just convert your images into the standard shades of grey, it will automatically higher the contrast and produce a more dramatic sense of lighting in your scene. Much like the old photos you may have seen in your family albums. A bonus features for darkroom enthusiasts is the ability to lightly tone your B&W print at the same time. Give your photos that ancient sepia look or mix the colour settings to produce your desired monochrome tint. 
Download (148.5kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/hispot.zip 

G-Force 
Digital Film FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for B&W grain effects. It produces results similar to using traditional "fast" B&W camera film, allowing more control than the standard "noise" filters included with most image-editors. Give your photos back some of that artistic texture which seems to be sadly missing these days! Ideal for both landscape scenes or portraits. For best results use with high-resolution images of at least 2 megapixels. 
Download (148.9kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/gforce.zip 

Techni-X 
Digital Film FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for very high contrast effects. It bleaches out most of the mid-tone greys, leaving crisp dark blacks and bright clean whites. It will produce clear B&W images with limited tones, which are suitable for cheap reproduction via the office photocopier or when published in newsprint, as these methods normally loose image definition when trying to reproduce standard colour photographs. Although mainly designed for this "technical" purpose, you can also have fun by adding strong colour-casts within the plug-in! 
Download (147.7kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/technix.zip 

NightScope 
Digital Film FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for adding a basic "night-vision" effect to your digital photographs and/or 2D and 3D computer-generated images. It first removes all colour from the picture and gives a very slight blur to indicate the film is trying hard to focus in a low-light situation. Then you can choose to add grain either keeping it B&W or mixing separate red, green and blue channels to vary the effect. You can also produce a strong overall colour cast using the RGB sliders provided. Works best with dark night-time photographs that have minimal areas of bright background elements in the scene. 
Download (179.2kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/nscope.zip 

Pseudo-IR 
Digital Film FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for creating a similar look when using traditional B&W infra-red film. It is not an exact match but will provide you with a quick and easy way to re-create the effect digitally using your standard colour photographs. The RGB sliders will also allow you to tint the overall image if you wish. For best results use this filter on landscape scenes. It is also quite effective on certain architectural elements too. Not really suitable for portrait subjects though. 
Download (178.0kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/pseudoir.zip 

SkyGrad 
Digital Lens FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for tinting the sky area of your photographs. Ideal if you need to change the "mood" of your scene, brighten-up a dull day or make a darker overcast sky for dramatic effect. The filter will overlay a coloured gradient from the top of your image fading to transparent at the bottom. You can specify the colour of the tint via three RGB sliders plus you can adjust the brightness with the exposure setting. 
Download (147.7kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/skygrad.zip 

BW-Plus 
Digital Lens FX : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter for quickly turning your colour images into greyscale, but with the added option of using a coloured optical lens filter as you would in traditional B&W photography. The different colours will change the tonal range during the greyscale conversion : for example, a red filter will lighten the red, magenta and yellow areas plus darken the green, blue and cyan in the photo. There are 6 preset effects to choose from using a simple. 
Download (138.1kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/bwplus.zip 

FastFix 
Darkroom Correction Tool : A single Photoshop-compatible plug-in filter to help you quickly access the most common image-enhancement controls though one easy-to-use dialog. You can modify the brightness, contrast, saturation, red/cyan, green/magenta and blue/yellow balance settings all at the same time. A simple concept but a surprisingly useful filter that will help you fix many of your photographic problems. 
Download (175.5kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/plugins/fastfix.zip 

Photoshop Actions 
Handy productivity tools in Photoshop *.atn format. They help you to speed-up the repetitive tasks that you often have to perform on a daily basis. This collection only has 3 sets of resizing actions so far, but I will add many more sets to this pack in future so keep an eye on the updated download. 
Download (3kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/actions/actions.zip 

Mini Mono Fill 
A collection of 400 greyscale computer-generated seamless tiles. Import them into your 2D or 3D graphics programs and use as pattern fills, displacements maps, bump maps, etc. All tiles are 50 x 50 pixels in size and are supplied in JPG format for maximum compatibility with a wide variety of software and operating systems. 
Download (567.2kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/texture/mmfill.zip 

3D Planet Maps 
A series of spherical texture maps for wrapping around 3D objects to create alien planet or moon like effects. Ideal for your sci-fi themed artwork!. The packs offer a variety of different image sizes and texture styles and are supplied in JPG format for maximum compatibility with a wide variety of software and operating systems. 
Planet Pack 1: 5 textures at 1400 x 700 pixels 
Download (698.8kb): 
*www.cybia.co.uk/texture/planet01.zip 


Brushes 

Classic Pack: 600 Brushes (852.9kb) 
*www.cybia.co.uk/brushes/classic.zip 

Mini Tips: 300 brushes (148.2kb) 
*www.cybia.co.uk/brushes/minitips.zip 

CG Blox: 100 brushes (607.1kb) 
*www.cybia.co.uk/brushes/cgblox.zip 

RS Base Set: 100 brushes (134.7kb) 
*www.cybia.co.uk/brushes/rsbase.zip 

Lipstick Kisses 
Lips, lipstick, & lipstick kisses, large & small 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/480968/11572/lip.abr 

s0k's clouds 1 
Some cloudy brushes. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/502345/11532/s0ksClouds1.ABR 

Frilled Brushes 
Choppy BIG twisty abstract brushes. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/9514/4741/vered_frilled_brush.abr 

Printed Stuff 
Callibration bars, cropmarks, paper effects etc. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/7965/4687/vudumedia.abr 

Paper Damage 
Damage your photos and papers 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/21048/4627/Paper Damage.abr 

Sunday Funnies Balloons 
Comic Strip Balloon Brushes... 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/3324/4520/Sunday Funnies Balloons.abr 

Fun With Geometry-Cubes 
5 Different Sized Cube Brushes 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/3324/4326/Fun With Geometry Cubes.abr 

sparkle brushes 
sparkly brushes brushes that look just like a glimmer, sparkle on objects. Great to use when finishing an effect 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/1807/4211/Sparkleb.abr 

Flare Brushes 2 
More flares you can add with a brush! 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/797/5539/Flare Brushes by Karl S2.abr 

Tymoes Kiddie Stuff 
Remember how we all draw when we were little?? This is a brushset of simple drawings like we all did when we were little. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5499/tymoes_kiddystuff1.zip 

Droplets 
Create small droplets of water on your work. These brushes create small droplets of water on your work. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/87654/5374/Droplets.abr 

HEART OF GLASS 
Glass brushes This is glass or ice heart brushes in diferent sizes, that is why the file is rather big. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/20946/5336/Heart_of_glas.abr 

Tymoes Asiatic 2 (brush) 
Some more asian style brushes 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5335/Tymoes_Asiatic_2_brush.zip 

TymoesGraffitiLetters P-Z 
Graffiti Letter brushes 10 Sizes each letter, this set contains letters P to Z, Capital letters, other Sets will follow. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5296/Tymoes_graffiti_p_to_z_1.zip 

jubs' Paper FX v1.0 
Create realistic looking paper. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/81452/5313/jubs' Paper FX v1.0.abr 

Tymoes GraffitiLettersA-Z 
Graffiti Letter brushes 10 Sizes each letter, this set contains letters A to O, Capital letters, other Sets will follow. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5295/Tymoes_graffiti_a_to_o1.zip 

tymoes Lensflares 2 
36 more flare effects well, some lighting effects and blend effects. work best with airbrus tool. Use brush on a seperate layer for transforming actions, rotating or scaling Load brushes, test them, enjoy them 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5232/36flareFX.abr 

60 Spiky 
60 Spiky Brushes 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5227/60spikybytymoe.abr 

21 Brushes 
Diamonds and Pearls, variable Size soft edges 
*www.timo2000.de/files/brush/tymoes21diamonds.zip 

Graffiti Numbers 
So, thats the graffiti numbers and signs. 
*www.timo2000.de/files/brush/Tymoes_Graffiti_numbers.zip 

KISS 
Lipstick On Your Collar 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/20946/5133/Kiss.abr 

Flare Brushes 
Add lens flares with a brush instead of a filter! 
Just load them from your brushes pallette. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/797/4922/Karl S Lens Flare Brushes.abr 

airbrushes 
quality brushes that simulate a real airbrush 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/1807/4808/airbrushes.abr 

Let_It_Snow 
Snowflakes to blizzard 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/105616/6191/Let It Snow.abr 

Walrus instant horizons 2 
more instant horizon brushes 

Instructions: 
paint a horizon on a separate layer so that you can resize it...cloud horizons look best when you paint a layer of white, double the layer, invert the color so that you have a black underlayer, lock the two layers and resize to the horizon. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/105526/5656/Walrus horizons 2.abr 

Walrus instant horizons 
paint instant horizons several brushes for painting horizons 

Instructions: 
paint a horizon on a separate layer so that you can resize it...cloud horizons look best when you paint a layer of white, double the layer, invert the color so that you have a black underlayer, lock the two layers and resize. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/105526/5655/Walrus horizons.abr 

clouds 
just clouds 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/7350/5643/clouds.abr 

Walrus collection one 
Clouds and stuff 6 clouds, 1 sailboat, 1 palmtree, lincoln memorial, 2 church windows, 1 metal sphere, and a moon 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/105526/5639/Walrus collection one.abr 

Glowing Alphabet (2) 
Glow effect lower case textile font 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/224095/6822/LowerCaseTextile.abr 

Glowing Alphabet Letters 
Glow effect to capital letter textile font *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/224095/6821/UppercaseTextile.abr 

Hairy 
Hair Brushes A set of brushes to add hair to your pictures. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/84094/6634/Hairy.abr 

Photoshop Actions 

AMR GraphicsÂ® LightRay 
A PhotoShop action that will allow you to make text have a source of light behind it and beaming from in front of it. LightRay is for use with any of your designs, free of charge. Enjoy 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/150170/11319/amr_lightray.zip 

Icy Glare 
Create a photo, copy the layer. Cut out the places you DONT want covered with ice, make sure transparency lock is set on for that layer and then apply the action. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/4614/10950/IcyGlare.atn 

Petrified Wood 
This is a self contained action. You may change the font at the prompt. It was designed at 220 pts. at a resolution of 150 ppi. It works best on thicker fonts. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/39874/11597/Petrified_Wood.atn 

SwirlyPortal 
With some effects you can get a great effects. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/498221/11454/SwirlyPortal.atn 

PsycoFlower 
With some effects you can get a great effects. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/498221/11447/PsycoFlower.atn 

Photo Filters 
Actions included are as follows: General Instructions, Soft Filter (Glow), Soft Filter (Subdued), Soft Filter (Dream), Lighten (without fading), Lighten (Xtreme), Skin Tone Warming, Nature Photo Enhancement, & Antique. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/797/11355/Photo Filters by Karl S.atn 

Snow falling on .... 
This action will cover your text edges with frost and make some snow fall on the characters. You can customise the amounts of frost and snow. You can even change the text colour overlay and texture, to get a cookie effect, instead! 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/332591/11342/Snow falling on.atn 

JiMiFLiX! Image Kolorizer 
Adds A Soft Colorized Effect To Your Photos 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/47262/11331/JiMiFLiX! Image Kolorizer.atn 

GQua Buttons 
The GQua Button series #1 is a set of 2 circular buttons @ 256 pixels wide so that you can shrink them to the size you want. A clean Aqua appearance, I believe they are a BIT different than the typical Aqua button, maybe more depth, not sure what it is exactly, but I like it better than the typical Aqua buttons. One has an outer glow for a shadow effect, the other has an elipse as a drop shadow. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/503889/11317/GQua Buttons.atn 

Stars 
You can create your own planets using this space scene. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/156020/11305/space.atn 

DsSunsetPatGen 
Sunset_esk random pattern generator. creates a sunset based 800x600 300 ppi background image that will be converted into a seamless pat, then saved into your layer styles pat overlay. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/410380/10924/DsSunset.atn 

Vintage Lookng Efx 
It's abt duotoning & color-tinting. Here are 5 sets of vintage looking effects for you to try out on yr B&W and color images. Simply just transfer the Action file (*.atn) into Photoshop's Actions folder and activate the program. It just a few clicks away to get some wonderful vintage looks on yr pictures. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/172941/10831/Old Vintage Foto Look 5 Paks.atn 

DavesRandomClouds 
Creates random clouds (editable) Creates an early sunset cloudy sky with perspective. Works better than default render clouds. This is editable and you can create some fairly cool FX with it. This might work in PS 7, but it is labled for CS. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/410380/10764/DavesRandomclouds.atn 

Star Field 
Create a Star Field in seconds 1Has 8 different actions to help you create a realistic star field. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/161993/10630/Star Field.atn 

Cyber effect 
Automated version of popular cyber effect This version of cyber effect does not use emboss, it does allow you to choose image size and color. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/26594/10369/Cyber effect proper.atn 

starburst v1 
swirl 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/425902/10337/starburst v1.atn 

Devils Den 
abstract tweakable action could be used as a sci fi BG, or altered environment 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/410380/10222/Devils Den.atn 

Film Grain 
Adds a layer giving you image that old film feel I'm fairly new to the forum and this is my second post. I have seen several simular effect out there so I tried something a little different. The effect is subtle but is adjustable and can be customized easily. The beauty of this effect is it does not effect your original art. Everything is done in independant layers and left unflatted and again it will work on any size file. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/393188/10075/Film Grain.atn 

Midnight Stroll 
Midnight in Outer Space Turn boring text into amazing text. This actions makes text of any font and size into mystical, glowing, text in space with the glow of a nearby Star/Pulsar behind it. (NOTE: Since I had to make the image smaller, the stars do not show up like they will with an image 400 x 400 and up) 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/388867/10017/Midnight Stroll.atn 

Tymoes Blackframes Pack 
4 Actions creating image Frames. Well, again its a Frame / Borders Action Pack, this one contains 4 Actions bringing some Black Frames and borrders to your Images. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/9777/tymoes Blackframes.atn 

Wind Blasted Text-v2 
An action that creates a blasted text effect. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/244359/9369/Wind Blasted Text-v2.atn 

Cool Glass Orb 
This action is based on a tut found at *www.dj-designs.com It creates a cool glass looking orb for whatever use and comes with an extra action that creates the shadow. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/110238/8840/Cool Glass Orb.atn 

LogoPad 4.0 
LogoPad 4.0, the latest addition to the LogoPad series is a bound beauty. It features an exhalting collaboration of shear artistic quality, and an equal amount of craftsmanship. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/107/896/LogoPad 4.atn 

Crystal Ball 
Make a sphere or ball look like it's made of glass This action can be found at *www.aqa-d.se/ . You will find it under tutorials. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/5377/4822/Glass Sphere.atn 

WallPampered 
Allows you to set your Wallpaper from within PS WallPampered is a plugin for Adobe Photoshop, which allows you to set your Windows desktop wallpaper from within Photoshop itself. There's no need to save your image, neither is there a need to switch applications to change your wallpaper. The wallpaper is changed almost instantly, and you save a lot of time. But that's not all... 

Features 
1) Normal Wallpaper modes such as Tile / Center and Stretch. 
2) A Toggle restore option. 
3) Absolute positioning of the wallpaper on your desktop. ~ You can customize the location of the wallpaper on your desktop and also set the background color. 
4) Choice of wallpaper file location. 
5) Special space and memory saving 8 bit mode. 
6) Plenty of hotkeys for all you shortcut freaks out there, enabling instant access. 

Instructions: 
Unzip the .ZIP file into your Photoshop plugins folder. 
Restart Photoshop. 
It will then be avaiable under File > Automate. 
The plugin is only active when there is a document open. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/70330/5349/wallPampered.zip 

Technicolor 
Turn your picture into glorious Technicolor This does not magically turn b&w photos into color. (Sorry) Instead, it turns your color photo into looking as if it once was black and white, but has been given new life through the wonderful gift of color. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/33431/5391/Colorize.atn 

See Through 
Cut to the core of your letters. This action showcases a little of what layer masks can do. Just a little. Basically it shows through a brushed metalish outside to a firey inside. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/33431/5394/Breaking through.atn 

Old Photo Effect 
This action creates an old photo effect. This is a simple action that makes photographs look old. It creates a group of adjustment layers which you can change to tweak the effect. Try increasing the saturation if you want a little colour. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/43826/5410/virgil.ca Effects.atn 

photoglass3 
Even more amazing photo-realistic glossy letters! Terrific glass relection effect, plus a nice bevel/border on letters. Use any large size font and enjoy glass letters ready for print or web. 
All you'll need is any photo of a scenery or similar. You can get terrific results even with non-scenic photos. If you skip the photo step you will end up with very nice glassy letters. Just change the color and enjoy. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/1311/5524/clickBOOM.com_photo_glass_III.atn 

Light Blue 
Turns your text or shapes into a nice almost blue glass look.... give it a try, you can adjust the adjustment masks to any color you like after the action has run. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/60269/5530/Light Blue By Hatch.atn 

Tymoes Wireframer 
Creates 3D wireframe text This effect creates a 3d text's wireframes. NOTE: i am still working out how to solve the problem of crating the few missing lines if anyone could give me a hint please email me. This is the beta version, it works and looks nice. There are two different ways of latting the action effect. Sample image shows the two ways. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/5554/Tymoes_wireframing.zip 

Scotch Tape 
This creates a cool scotch tape image This wasn't originally my idea and I've found a tutorial for this somewhere so I do not take credit for this. Anywayz, I created this so it will be easy to achieve this effect. This actlet creates a scotch tape image. it can enhance your pictures with thick cool action. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/103488/5546/Scotch Tape.zip 

Pink Lass 
Multi-hue Pink text action This uses a couple of bevel and emboss tricks to accomplish this action. A trick multiple colored text action. I included both a low and high resolution version of this action. Play with the hue & saturation to see other possibilities. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/39874/5572/Pink_Lass.atn 

HollyWood 
Hi Gloss Wood Letters punched out of a nice piece of wood and hit with a heavy coat of varithane. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/39874/6053/HollyWood.atn 

Genesis 2 
Creates random earth-like planet (1700 px diameter) w/ adjustable lighting and clouds. Includes starfield. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/14874/6265/Genesis planet2.atn 

Pencil and Crayon 
Turn photos into crayon drawings! A good little action that converts photos into decent replicas of a pencil and crayon drawing. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/191815/6600/Pencil & Crayon by Brian James.atn 

Burn Baby Burn 
Creates an interesting glow to your text. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/4585/6640/Burn Baby Burn.atn 

Magnification Illusion 
Teach Photoshop a new trick! Creates a magnifying glass which (tricks) Photoshop into magnifying your text. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/4585/6671/Magnify.atn 

Create slide thumbnail 
Create a simple, minimalistic slide-like thumbnail This action will transform any image into a 128x128 thumbnail with grey rounded borders, in a way that resembles a slide; well in a very minimalistic way. Inspired by MSN Photos site, it looks surpringsily well on a white background. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/186727/6732/Thumbnails.atn 

Greyfurt 
Fruit collage A fruit college what it made with Photoshop 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/71374/6742/Greyfurt.psd 

Pop-n-Floss 
Styles and Patterns for Yumminess the photo-realistic (from my dig.cam) seamless-tile pattern I made might have use for some. For the popcorn style, I used 60pt. Porky's.ttf font and, for the Floss style I used 48pt. Pleasantly Plump.ttf font. The .zip file includes the fonts used, the styles and patterns. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/4892/6996/eod_Pop-n-Floss.zip 

Photo Sphere 
Put any image inside a sphere This action will take any flat square image and put it inside a Sphere. Image should be larger than 500 x 500, but is not absolutely necessary. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/181646/7145/Photo Sphere.atn 

SpacethonK 
sci-fi background texture A short action that produces a spacey background texture of unfeasible wierdness and beauty. Play with the lens flare placement and wave effects to produce a vast array of different wierdness. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/266042/7363/spacethonk.zip 

Skin Tone & Hair Color 
Skin Tone & Hair Color Swatches 35 Skin Tone and 24 Hair Color Swatches 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/148594/7385/SkinTone & HairColor.zip 

SpiroGraph v1.o 
Create Various SpiroGraphs 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/272149/7616/Spirograph.atn 

Making A Splash! 
Makes water droplets. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/228334/7675/Splash!.atn 

spinner 
colorful patterns create complex colorful pattenrs from simple lines, curves or shapes. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/284459/7673/SpinnerEffect.atn 

spinner-II (TWISTER) 
creates interesting pattenrs create interesting patterns from simple lines, curves or shapes-------*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/284459/7690/twisterAct.atn 

Kaleidoscope 
Simple action that creates a kaleidoscope effect. A simple action that flips and then rotates a segment of an image to create a kaleidoscope effect. More fun than it is useful, but I have used it to create logos and greeting card designs. 

Instructions: 
The zipped file contains an Action and four Photoshop files. The action will create four versions of the Kaleidoscope. Choose the version that you want (the higher the number the more segments in the design.) and start the action. A stop notice will ask you to open a specific Photoshop file. Once you have opened the correct file, the action will continue to play. It will stop to ask you to open your own image. At the next stop -- use the transform and move tools to scale, rotate and position the image inside the wedge mask. Try to find the most interesting area of your image. It is also interesting to run the action on the same image several times, using different sections of the image. Sometimes the results can be quite different! Click play to continue the action and the action will complete the design. The last stop allows you to choose whether or not to merge the layers. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/56049/7733/Kaleidoscope.zip 

Wind Blasted Text-timelf 
Neat looking text effect It creates a wind efect around text. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/244359/8009/Wind Blasted Text.atn 

Warlord TCH 
a wicked looking text effect This was an action of mine that I pulled off a while back. Gives your text a chrome board with a webbing in the middle. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/10567/8624/Warlord-TCH.atn 

Matrix Code 
Create the Code of Matrix...! The Matrix. *share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/33360/8752/Matrix Code.zip 

tymoes Polaroid V.2 
Polaroid Frame Effect aplyable on any Image. Action creates Polaroid Frame Effect aplyable on any Image. What has been improved? 
- just load Action and click play 
- action will aks wich image to load 
- no more image scaling or adjusting 
- no text below frame 
- adds a littele bevel and emboss effect 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/11458/8760/tymoes_Polaroid_v2.atn 

Rainbow Trout TCH 
Something fishy's going on here Well since I uploaded Once Bitten I figured why not upload my other fish actions. This one will give your text the skin of a rainbow trout. 

Instructions: 
Load action and hit play. Font used in sample image is Elephant at 300pts. If you have EyeCandy4000 you can add the water droplets on the skin at the end of the action. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/10567/9720/Rainbow_Trout_TCH.atn 

ChromX by Jason 
It creates a metal chrome look with a black lined casing for the letters. Quite impressive for websites and advertising cause it really catches the eye. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/511/2946/ChromX_by_Jason.atn 

Morphis 
This action was inspired by Rang's Aqua button!!! Thank you! It builds a simular transparent button but with a color gradient. The action also provides easy text replacement and an easy way to choose the colors you want for either side of the button!! Plus the button is totally seperate from the background, making it quite useful for webpages!!! Enjoy!!! 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/511/2945/ACF17.atn 

Page Cleaner 2.0 
Page Cleaner 2.0 is the easiest way to clean up your black and white scans! Simple and fast, it'll leave you white the cleanest scan possible while retaining all of the viewability of the original scan. 

Instructions: 
First, make sure that you've unzipped the contents of the zip file to your desktop directory, specifically make sure that cleanup.acv is there, otherwise the action will not work properly. Once that's done, open up the image you'd like to clean and hit play. It will save your image as a medium quality JPEG via the "Save for Web" option, it will do this automatically, so whatever the title of your image is at the time it will just save it as "so and so.jpg" to your desktop. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/316/2013/page_cleaner_2.zip 

ActionFX Thumbnail Creator 
Creates thumbnails of an entire folder of images. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/119/947/Batch Thumbnail Creator.atn 

2Big aqua button 
Big aqua button (17x4 cm at 300 dpi) resizable (2Â° version, more reflection/transmission in backlight and capsule). First version is also included. 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/8375/4422/2Big aqua  button by Binus.atn 

Extended HotKeys 
Extended HotKeys for common commands. Photoshop's implementation of HotKeys is excellent; however, there are a several common commands that don't have HotKeys associated with them. The Extended HotKeys action set accomodates this! 
*share.studio.adobe.com/fsroot/58166/837/HotKeys141.zip 



""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" 
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" 

CONT: 
3-D Painter 
Mike Warren's new action gives a 3D painted look to an image. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/mike_w_3d_painter_atn.zip 

Airbrushing Action set 
This will keep you busy for awhile. Ronald Clercx explains: Because I am a graphic designer, not an illustrator, I've marveled at people who could do airbrush effects, which are very hard to achieve manually. So I developed at action set that should make it easier. 

The actions are not one-click run-stop actions. They guide an iterative process. Along with the actions, download Ronald's notes and tips. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Airbrushing_by_Ronald_Clercx.zip 
*www.atncentral.com/PDF/About_AirbrushActions.pdf 

Alabaster Portrait 
Feivel's exciting new action is designed for portraits. The rollover provides a dramatic before and after demonstration. If high tone portraits cause you high anxiety, stay away. But if a distinctive, romantic portrait look is what you're after, you'll find it here. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/AlabasterPortrait.zip 

AutoColor 
On some images, Photoshop's auto color adjustment does a great job, but on others, it doesn't come close. Shane's action takes a different approach, by separating light, dark, and mid-range tones and applying individual color correction. It doesn't work on all images, but try it on under saturated natures and scenics. The last step in the action allows you to adjust opacity. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/auto-color.zip 

Cartoon Action 
Maureen stumbled across this technique for turning a photo into a cartoon or comic. Sharon was kind enough to offer to put it into an atn format for her, so it could be submitted here. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Maredas_Cartoon.zip 

Comix Actions 
Two actions—monochrome and color— that turn photos into comic book images with an outline, shadow and a blank layer to paint in solid colors (or hide to show the photos true colors). The size of the image effects the detail level, larger images will have more details. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Comix_Actions.zip 

Custom Vignette 2.0 
Galen Evans originally designed this subtle effect designed for Canon RAW images of 2052x3076, but this revision allows you to adjust the action for an image of any size. After inviting you to select an area of interest, it darkens the remaining area, throws it slightly out of focus, and adds contrast to the subject. Here's a technique I saw at Wisconsin Public Television recently: On a portrait, select the eyes and, at the end of the action, reduce opacity to diminish the effect. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Custom_Vignette_v2.0.zip 

Dave Beaman's Ethereal Glow 
This small action has been getting a lot of action on dpreview recently. The rollover shows what it does with a color photo, but try it with a black and white as well. Thanks to Feivel for sending Dave to this site. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Ethereal_Glow.zip 

Dave's IR Actions 
Dave Jaseck recreates infrared looks in digital imaging with this set of actions. There's plenty of opportunity for you to tweak the image to get far out ... or way in. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Dave's_IR.zip 

Dave's Simplifier v.2 
From Dave Jaseck, an updated version one of my favorite actions. Simplifier provides a painted effect by eliminating unimportant color detail. Don't confuse this with posterization. The histogram shows a lot of detail, rather than a staircase effect. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Daves_Simplifier_v2.zip 

Dodging and Burning 
A straightforward approach to dodging and burning that creates two adjustment layers, one for each effect. You paint on the layer masks in black or white (white adds the effect, while black erases it) ... then adjust the opacity for the degree of dodging or burning you wish. In the example, the burn layer is at 100%, while the dodge layer is 22%. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Dodging_Burning.zip 

Dragan Action 
Mike Warren created an action to show what can be done using various layers of the original (in Soft Light, Hard Light and Color Burn Mode along with a Curve Adjustment layer) layered over a Tritone conversion. The Tritone creates a grayscale image and adds a colorcast. You can adjust the curve in the Black to control contrast and shadow details-experiment with this on different images. The other two colors affect the overall tone; adjust these colors to taste. Load the Action, open the file named Original Run Action, and use the Burn tool to emphasize wrinkles 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/MW_Dragan_Action.zip 

Dragan Monochrome 
Mike found that many of you were using his Dragan action for monochrome images. To retain the full dynamic range, he's developed this action that draganizes color images and converts them to mono in one step. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/MW_BW.zip 

Draganizer 
Sharon has developed an action version of the Dragan effect that has been the subject of much discussion on dpreview.com. Experiment with this approach and with Kent Christiansen’s “Grundge Effect” on this site and use the one that gets the closest to the effect you’re trying to achieve. Other examples are available at this link. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Draganizer.zip 

Edgarian Blur 
Howard Owen has produced an attractive blur action for portraits and named it for the man who described the technique, Albert Edgar, PhD., in the January, 2001 issue of PEI. "This effect uses mathematically related Gaussian blurs and fades to produce a misty, dreamlike blur," Howard writes. I concur. Instructions in the action. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Edgarian_Blur_2.0.zip 

Emboss Glow 
Mike Warren's action does what it claims, embossing the detail and embellishing it with a wonderful glow. Use it as-is or apply it to a background copy on which you reduce opacity. If you do that, you can also play with blending modes to achieve a different effect. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/MikeW_emboss_glow.zip 

Glamor Blur 
Glamor Blur does what its name suggests. After flattening the image, it blurs skin tone but, by finding edges, keeps details such as hair in place. As a variation with a complex background to which you don't want the blur applied, select the face with a slight feather, select inverse, cut, rename this as a new document, run the action on it, then copy it into the original document as a new layer, and apply darken mode. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/glamblur.zip 

Gothic Glow 
Gothic Glow gives a glowing and feathering effect to an image. It can be applied to either the entire image or to just a selection, depending on which version of the action you select. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/gothicglow.zip 

Grundge Effect Action 
Kent reports that this action is more of a "tutorial" of a way to achieve a grundge type effect on people shots rather than a 'shortcut' to a Dragan style. He suggests that users control click through the action checking out each step. Begin with a well exposed image in which none of the channels are blown out. The action allows for several user-chosen modes, yet the defaults should work well on good images. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Kents_Grundge.ZIP 

LensBlur 
This action mimics the effect of the popular “LensBaby,” which Kent urges you to try because no Photoshop effect can duplicate it entirely. The action has 3 main aspects: A motion and radial blur; a noise and chromatic aberration routine; and a vignette. You can use the first action alone or in any combination. The noise and CA part is written for both CS or earlier versions of PS. It has built in flexibility and is not a 'one click' action, although running just the first action is quick and gets good results. Kent suggests trying the default settings at first, then experimenting. He thanks Danny R for help in crafting the action and Pam R for her insights on the actual effect and the vignette idea. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Kent_slensblur-djr-pr.zip 

Midnight Action Collection 
Dave Jaseck has pulled his four popular "midnight" actions together into one set--Midnight Blue, Gold, Sepia--and the new Midnight Black. These at last equal and may surpass some commercial filters designed to achieve the same effects. The color tone can be adjusted by putting an action stop at the color balance step. 
Also included is an Elements2 version for use with Ling's snapAction interface. The .atn files go into Elements's "Presets/Photoshop Actions" folder. The .xml file goes into Elements's "HTMLPalettes/Recipes/LUI/add" folder. Then run snapActions and you should see "Menu: Dave Jasecks's Midnight actions" on the Left. Move it to the Right and hit Generate. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Midnight_Action_Collection.zip 

Midnight Sepia, v.2 
I am convinced that Dave Jaseck never sleeps. Lucky thing for us. Dave has updated his favorite action, Midnight Sepia, to overcome issues reported to him in version 1 with certain types of images. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/MidnightSepiav2.zip 

Paint with Light 
Chip's action creates two layers, Use both layers to bring out this dynamic effect. Grab a white brush (10-15% opacity) to paint Light on the Color Dodge layer. Grab a black brush (10-15% opacity) to add shadows and bring out the drama with the Color Burn Shadow layer. You may need to use higher opacity brushes on some pictures. If using a Wacom tablet, you may also want to adjust flow control. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Paint_with_Light.zip 

Paint with Light II 
Chip's Paint with Light II will bring out details in shadows and highlights. It is similar to his other PWL action, but does not use the burn modes, leaving a more natural, but equally dramatic look—especially effective for black and white. Run the action, pick a soft black or white brush, and start painting. You can also use it as a gray layer for adding filters such as texturizing. Play with different layer modes to alter effects. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Paint_W_Light_II.zip 

Portrait Effect 
This action desaturates a portrait and gives you control over degree of saturation, contrast, background blur and soft focus. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/portrait_effect.zip 

Sepiatone 
Another action from Andy Purviance, this uses a duotone approach to create a sepiatone effect. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sepiatone.zip 

Skin Fix v.1 
Kent Chrisiansen's "Skin Fix" is a set of actions for smoothing skin. 

The first action 'Basic skin fix' is quick and easy and utilizes a method laid out in the dpr retouch forum by *isteve who found it by accident. It involves using the high pass filter, inverted and set to soft light. Kent added a layer mask to reveal details in eyes, lips, and other areas. 

The second action also employs the gaussian blur along with the high pass filters which tends to brighten up the effects of the gblur. By putting the original background on top of the layer with those filters, one can 'paint' in the softness and use brush opacity to determine how soft a look one wants to achieve. This and the last action has subsequent layers beyond skin smoothing for contrast, color toning and cloning and healing, although one can stop at any point. 

The third action is similar to the first in that it employs the high pass, invert, soft light scheme, where you paint in sharpness instead of softness which the action creates, but like the second action, it adds contrast and color adjustments and clone/healing capabilities. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/KentC_skinfix_v1.ZIP 

Soft Focus Action, v.2 
Version 2 of Daniel Chui's soft focus action is now a set that provides small and large photo versions for each of several effects—color, monochrome, and cross-toned images. A quick, easy approach to light portrait retouching. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Chuisoftv2.zip 

Velvia-Provia v. 2 
This suite of actions reproduce the selective color, contrast, and saturation boost of Velvia film and the shadow detail of Provia film. The effects are adjustable from minimal to maximum. All steps are done on a copy of the original photo. It should be used as the last step in your process, before resizing and sharpening. There are two versions here, one for Photoshop, the other for Photoshop Elements 2.0 Photoshop Elements 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/velvia_provia2.zip 

Watercolor 
This action helps you to create a beautiful watercolor effect from any image. It takes a bit of work on your part, all of which is explained in this tutorial posted on dpreview. The action sets up all the layers automatically so that you select your prefered brush and go to work. Erick has changed all the default layer names, since he works in the French version of PS. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/watercoloraction.zip 

B&W Sketch 
Sharon Lee Core presents two sketch actions, one requiring little user intervention, the other inviting a bit more playing. The rollover example, taken in an historic Charleston graveyard, uses the simpler interface ... and works just great! (Incidentally, these actions also allow you to add back color.) 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sharons_BW_SKETCH.zip 

Caricature Sketch 
While reading a thread on dpreview on caricatures, Sharon got the idea for this action. So she wrote it. And it's great.( So how can we get her to read more threads on dpreview? Then we wouldn't have to do any work at all.) The zip file contains both the action and a Word document Sharon prepared that explains how to use Liquefy to create a caricature and offers suggestions for finishing the caricature image after running the action. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Caricature_Sketch.zip 

Colored Sketch 
Sharon has worked and worked on this action, incorporating advice from Danny Raphael and others. The result is a masterpiece. Just run it on an appropriate image and follow the instructions. I've had great results on scenes of Charleston's historic district 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sharons_Colored_Sketch.zip 

Dave's Sketch 
A set of sketch actions from Dave Jaseck in two flavors--a straight line sketch and a version that adds back some color for a Currier and Ives look. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Daves_Sketch.zip 

Mitch's Sketch Action 
"I was feeling unproductive because it seemed that everyone in this forum had his/her own sketch action except me," Mitchell Weitz said on dpreview.com, "so I decided to do something about it." Here is that something: Mitch's sketch action. Mitch, we hope the spirit moves you again. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Mitch's_Sketch_Action.zip 

Pen & Ink 
Turns a photograph into a pen and ink drawing. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/pen_inktb.zip 

Rough Pastels 
Frequent visitors to dpreview.com have seen numerous examples of Isabel Cutler's sketch techniques. Now she and Sharon Lee Core have joined forces to turn her rough pastels technique into an action. See more examples of this action in action at this link. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Isabels_Pastel_Sketch.zip 

Sheri's Sketch Action (PS) 2.1 
From Sheri Pierce, sketch actions for Photoshop 6 and above. There are three actions in the set: "Sheri's Sketch CS", "Sheri's Sketch 2 Max" and "Sheri's Sketch 2 Lt". The CS version uses a new Photoshop feature called Layer Comps to produce five variations in a single document. It will not work properly on earlier versions. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sheris_Sketch_2.1_For_Photoshop.zip 

Sketch 
Alex developed this sketch action from a tutorial on wetcanvas.com based on a technique developed by Trimoon, Photoshop artist Stephen LeQuire. (Stephen's own actions are available on his website.) Alex also credits photographer Cathy Sheeter with helping him develop the color steps. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sketch.zip 

B&W Selective Color 2.2 
Kent's B&W Selective Color 2.2 is a new version of an action Kent Christiansen developed to provide control in making a monochrome version of a color image. This new version adds stops and a new action using a CMYK channel mixer/Selective Color combo which can give a higher contrast image 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Kent's_B&W_selective_color2_2.zip 

Danny's Black and White Actions v.5 
Version 5 of Danny Raphael's set of black and white actions that convert color to grayscale. The example shows the third action which creates 11 monochrome versions using RGB, CMYK, and LAB channels and channel mixer variations. Also included is a method developed by John Paul Caponigro and three other approaches. The readme action that begins this set provides an overview. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/MW_BW.zip 

Duotone Dreams 
This simple action creates a duotone that looks as though you spent a great deal of time on it. It works best on a 4-6 MB file or a 5x7 240 ppi image. The action allows you to choose any Pantone color or opt for the default. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Duotone_Dream_v2.zip 

Thomas Niemann's Tones 
An entertaining and very useful action developed by Danny Raphael from a description by Portland's own Thomas Niemann on his site. When the action has run, you can modify it by turning layers on and off and playing with the opacity settings. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Niemann_Tones.zip 

TLR B&W Conversation 
This is the current version of Glenn Mitchell's black and white action set, with some help Danny Raphael in naming the Quick B&W layers. The zip includes a readme.pdf and his Action Basics .pdf. For more info on how to use this set, go to this tutorial on Glenn's website at The Lights Right Studio. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/TLR_B&W_Conversion.zip 

TLR Sepia Tint 
The sepia tone effect in Glenn Mitchell's action set uses a twist on a popular method of black and white conversion. The technique is fast and easy, and you have control over the results. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/TLRSepiaTint.zip 

3D Product Box 
Here's a great little toy from Andy Purviance. It creates a small icon—the example is full size—with your favorite photo packaged in a box against a white background with a shadow. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/3D_Product_Box.zip 

Andrea's Borders 
Test Frame Example These are not actions, but zipped PDF files, so the files are large. Combine one with your image for a believable negative or Polaroid border. Suite A contains three Polaroid-like borders. Suite B contains a fourth, an Ektachrome border, and two that create the 6x6 edge that you would get from a Hasselblad camera. Suite C provides a Kodak 160 NC transparency film look and is smaller in size than the others. Test frame provides a 7 x 10 cm template, and the file contains instructions. 
Borders A 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Borders_A.zip 
Borders B 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Borders_B.zip 
Borders C 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Border_C.zip 
Test frame 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/PROVINI _7x10cm.zip 

Bronze Plaque 
Sharon Lee Core has come up with a unique bronzing action, and the example is sufficiently humorous to be worth the click. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sharons_Bronze_Plaque.zip 

Bud's Actions 
From Bud Guinn, some great toys to play with. Brushes, palettes, tiled images like the thumbnail example shown, and more. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Buds_Actions.zip 

Bud's Brass Plaque 
Also from Bud Guinn, an action that creates a brass plaque. Use the Text tool to title it, Paste-into to add it as a layer on an image that has a frame, and the Move tool to properly position it on the frame. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Brass_Plaque.zip 

Bud's Frames 
Over 30 framing actions to attractively set off your images. The sample shows the Basic Matte, but there are rosewood frames, frames on textured walls, and many others.Some of these actions prompt for input from the user, and many offer customization tools by adjusting layer properties. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Buds_Frames.zip 

Bud's Signature's & Stuff 
Various actions, of which this teakwood background with multiple images is one of my favorites. Also includes logo, signature, and brass plate actions. (Suggestion: while this works in 16 bit, I'd first make my color adjustments, then use the mode command to convert to 8 bits, then run the action.) 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Signatures_Stuff.zip 

Bud's Wooden Frames 
From Bud Guinn, a set of 22 wooden frame actions. The example is Japanese ash, which is not the best for this particular photo, but shows up well in the thumbnail. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Buds_Wooden_Frames.zip 

Bud's Wooden Mattes 
More from Bud Guinn. This is a set of 22 wooden matte actions. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Buds_Wooden_Mattes.zip 

Bud's EZMiter, v.1 
This series of actions creates mitered mattes. You can select the matte colors and textures. Read the instructions carefully, as there is an instruction action which you are to read and then move. 
NOTE: This is a big action, expanding to half a MB. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/EzMiter_v1.zip 

Fracture 
To reproduce the effect of Bud Guinn's "Bits and Pieces" action, as shown in the above thumbnail, John Beardsworth has developed a script called "Fracture." This is not an action, and must be copied to the Presets folder in Photoshop 7 or CS. You run it from the File|Scripts menu. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/fracture.zip 

Marcia's Frame Actions 
Marcia Fasy's frame action set includes: 
-Gallery frame 
-Matte and simple gold frame 
-Wide matte and a narrow matte 
-2 simple drop shadow mattes - one for light background and one for dark background. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Marcias_frame.zip 

Mike's Frame Actions 
-Regular background landscape gallery (golden mean proportions) 
-Light border landscape gallery frame (Golden mean) 
-Portrait studio wall frame with large bevels and weighted bottom matte proportions. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/mike_w_action.zip 

Mike Brewer's Invariant Frame 
Mike Brewer has spent weeks working on versions of this action to get it just right. And it's worth it. This action allows a predictable and uniform frame to be added to an image of any size and shape. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Mike'sInvariantFrameText_vd.zip 

Out of Bounds, v.8 
For some, it is not enough to live in the nation's most beautiful river gorge at the base of one of its most beautiful mountains within view of two more. (And the place where some claim John Kerry lost the election.) All this, and you have to tinker! And so Terry Alford of gorgephotos.com gives us his PopOut—an image that extends a point of interest beyond the frame. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/OutOfBoundsV8.zip 

PopOut 
Brian's version of PopOut action includes a Blend out instead of the Hard Edged “PopOut”. He has thoughtfully included a separate tutorial that shows “how to use the action”. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/PopOut.zip 

Sharon's Mattes 
Sharon Lee Core provides a suite of new matte actions. The simple example at left does not begin to show the possibilities. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sharons_Mats.zip 

Dave's Sharpening Actions 
Dave Jaseck has turned four accepted methods of sharpening into convenient actions. "I don't claim to be the author of these techniques but did put them in action form." Included are: 
-RGB Edge Sharpening 
-Green Channel Edge Sharpening 
-Red Channel Edge Sharpening 
-High pass sharpening 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sharpening_Actions.zip 

Julian's Sharpener 
A straightforward action that applies a degree of USM to separate layers set to a darken and lighten mode. You adjust the opacity of each of these two layers in turn to minimize the effect of the two blending modes, then adjust final opacity. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Julians_Sharpening.zip 

Sharpener, v.3 
This action takes a bit of work and judgment on your part, but the results can be quite rewarding. There are several stops where you make decisions about how much effect to allow. The example I've provided is extreme, but shows how well this action works. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Sharpening3.zip 

TLR Sharpening Toolkit, v2.0b 
This is version 2.0b Glenn Mitchell's Sharpening Toolkit, which has been available on his website for some time. The .ZIP file contains the action, a PDF ReadMe and Action Basics documents that describe the action set and how to use it. Further information is available here: Learning Gallery: Putting a Fine Edge on Your Sharpening Skills 
Tip of the Week: Using Print Size During Sharpening 
Tip of the Week: Dialing Back the Magnification When Sharpening 
Tip of the Week: Local Contrast Enhancement 
Tutorial: Putting a Fine Edge on Your Sharpening Skills 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/TLRSharpeningToolkit.zip 

Danny's Save as Layers Action 
This action automates saving layers from a multi-layer image as separate files. It's a capability added in Photoshop CS, but Danny's action allows you to use it in previous versions. It will be useful for those who need to import files of individual layers into other applications, e.g., Flash (animation) or PageMaker 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/SavingLayersToSeparateFiles-djr.zip 

Katrin Eismann's Fill Flash 
Katrin Eismann's Photoshop Restoration and Retouching may be the best practical guide to Photoshop in existence. One of Katrin's many handy tips is a fill flash technique that Dave Jaseck has turned into an action. Katrin has graciously allowed us to post it here. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/Katrin_FillFlash.zip 

Redeye Remover v.2 
Kent Christiansen calls this set of actions written by Chip Springer "one of the best and quickest ways to remove redeye, while maintaining catch lights, texture." It also includes a green eye remover and a tooth brightener. This new version has an additional level adjustment layer to fix eye problems that the channel mixed adjustment layer doesn't quite catch. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/redeye2.zip 

Rule of Thirds 
Instructions This action not only gives you a 3x3 grid for editing purposes, it allows you to reposition the grid to match any format and, after you are satisfied with the composition, crops the image. Download the instructions and read them carefully, then try this out. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/RoTs.zip 

Sheri's Shadow/Highlight Actions, v. 2b for Photoshop 
This action set provides two actions—Classic Shadow-Highlight Adjuster and Gradual Shadow-Highlight Adjuster—that allow you to recover shadow detail and control highlights in images. This has been tested with PS7 and PS CS. An informative readme file is included. 
*www.atncentral.com/Zip_Actions/sheris_v2b_shadow_highlt.zip 

Keyboard Shortcuts 
Photoshop CS2 keyboard shortcuts organized into four pages, by menu commands and by key (alphabetically). 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/PSCS2_Shortcuts.pdf 

Photoshop CS2 Keyboard Shortcuts (KYS), Menu Customization (MNU) and Workspace files, containing many additional shortcuts. 100% compatable with default keyboard shortcuts. All detailed in the above PDF. 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/PSCS2_TrevorsShortcuts.zip 

Extended HotKeys (Action Set) 
This action set enhances Photoshop's hotkey allocations. 
* Contract Canvas allow you to contract a selection even if one or more of the sides of the selection touch the canvas edge – which Photoshop does not allow you to do with the standard Contract command. (See Selection Secrets 2 for more details.) 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/PSCSHotKeys15.atn 

Autocrop Action 
One particulary useful feature which Photoshop lacks (prior to version 6.0) is the ability to crop a non-rectangular selection. AutoCrop is a simple, easy-to-use action (for Photoshop 5.x) which works on the active layer. Simply select the appropriate layer, and AutoCrop does the rest (leaving all of your layers in tact)! 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/AutoCrop.atn 
Installation 

The next download includes all of the following actions... 
Rounded Border 
Rounded Border is a relatively simple action that adds a round-cornered inset frame around the perimeter of the selected image. The frame / border is added on its own layer and all original layers are preserved. The action prompts for the inset distance, border thickness and color (or you can, of course, accept the default values). 

Canvas Center 
Quite simply, this action places a horizontal and vertical guide at the center of the canvas. Grab it from the downloads section below. 

Canvas Thirds 
Similar to Canvas Center, except that the horizontal and vertical guides are added at 1/3 increments on the canvas. Grab it from the downloads section below. 

Canvas Quarters 
Similar to Canvas Center, except that the horizontal and vertical guides are added at 1/4 increments on the canvas. Grab it from the downloads section below. 

Contract Canvas 
Contract Canvas allows you to use the Select Â» Modify Â» Contract command even when one or more sides of the selection touches the canvas boundaries. This action is also available as a part of the Photoshop 6 Extended HotKeys action set where it has been assigned a keyboard shortcut for quick and easy access. 

Relative Canvas Size 
This action increases the canvas size by the same amount on all sides. For example, if the canvas is 300 x 300 (pixels) and you enter 20 (pixels) for the amount, the resulting canvas size would be 340 x 340 (i.e. 300 + 20 + 20 = 340). 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/PSActionPack.atn 

TV Lines Action 
TV Lines is a Photoshop action which adds those "oh so cool" scan lines to your image (on a separate layer – while preserving all of your original layers). 

The TVLines action comes in two flavours: TV Lines - Small adds a layer of alternating black and transparent lines (using 100% Overlay), while TV Lines - Big adds a more complex pattern (using 15% Overlay). 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/TVLines.atn 

Photoshop Scripts 

Close Without Saving 
Version: 0.9.7 (5/Apr/2004) 
Descripiton: closes the current document without saving and without prompting to save changes 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/scripts/CloseWithoutSaving_0-9-7.jsx 

Close ALL Without Saving 
Version: 0.9.7 (11/Jan/2005) 
Descripiton: closes ALL current documents without saving and without prompting to save changes 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/scripts/CloseALLWithoutSaving_0-9-7.jsx 

Contract Canvas Selection 
Version: 1.2.1 (29/May/2005) 
Descripiton: contracts a selection that touches the document boundaries on one or more sides (which Photoshop is not capable of doing) 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/scripts/ContractCanvasSelection_1-2-1.jsx 

Import Folder As Layers 
Version: 1.3.1 (29/May/2004) 
Descripiton: imports a series of images (from the designated folder) as named layers into a new document 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/scripts/ImportFolderAsLayers_1-3-1.jsx 

Toggle Layer Visibility 
Version: 0.9.8 (5/Apr/2004) 
Descripiton: toggle the visibility of the current layer (on or off) 
*user.fundy.net/morris/downloads/scripts/ToggleLayerVisibility_0-9-8.js


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 12, 2005)

dude ! Your post if so long that My FF doesn't display half of the contents ...
And Opera is showing glitches on this page !!!

Mighty list tho...


----------



## dreams (Sep 12, 2005)

Cooooooooooooool list m8.. gotcha grab all.. thnx a lot..


----------



## linardni (Sep 21, 2005)

thanxxx a lot for the looong list. i will use all of them.....do u have any plug in for creating color borders?...lemme know


----------



## linardni (Sep 22, 2005)

helloooo....any color border plugin---u have?


----------



## linardni (Sep 22, 2005)

helloooo....any color border plugin---u have?


----------



## linardni (Sep 22, 2005)

oopssss...sorrry for da double posting


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2005)

I had a link for 1700 Psp Plugs bundled into one !

But i dont think its ok to post it here as 5 of em r craked 

PM


----------



## sms_solver (Sep 23, 2005)

Huge list, it will take a lot of time to download these and test them in Photoshop.

I am downloading few brushes, actions and plugins. Hope some of them might be helpful for me.

Thanks for your effort!


----------



## chinmay (Sep 23, 2005)

Gosh   ... its really seems strange why do people like taking credits of other's work  :roll: 

Source - *www.kaskus.com/showthread.php?t=194390&page=1&pp=10


----------



## gycapri (Oct 24, 2005)

i've downloaded brushes but how to get allthat in photoshop & use it????


----------



## gycapri (Oct 27, 2005)

I NOW REALLY THINK KRISHNAN U'VE JUST COPIED & PASTED ALL THESE LINKS !!!

IF NO HOW CANT U TELL WAT TO DO WITH THESE BRUSHES AFTER DOWNLOADING????


----------

